# Lizards > General Geckos >  Barking

## welshmorphology



----------

*Bogertophis* (04-24-2019),_Dianne_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Beautiful!!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He looks like he's lit up from inside... :Very Happy:

----------

_welshmorphology_ (04-25-2019)

----------


## Toad37

> He looks like he's lit up from inside...


Introducing the all new firefly morph lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2019),_welshmorphology_ (04-25-2019)

----------


## welshmorphology

haha cool

----------

